# Amtrak stations, best and worst



## Jtbarton (Dec 31, 2016)

Amtrak is great, but sometimes the stations can be located in the worst areas, or ones that are so far outside the city center, you wonder if they can even call the station what they do. In this topic, post your 3 best and worst Amtrak stations in the system (bus doesn't count) using the following guidelines. Location, Customer service, train times at the station and accessibility. Provide a short discription for each station and why you chose it. Can't wait to hear from you, Jack


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2016)

Three Best:

1) 30th St./PHL

2) LA Union Station

3) Washington Union Station

Plenty of Trains/Local Transportation/Convienent Locations and Good Customer Service and Facilities with Good Hours

Three Worst:

1)Sanderson,Texas-There's No There There/Only LD Trains 3 Days a Week

2)Maricopa,AZ-Ditto

3)San Antonio,Tx-No Parking/No Local Transportation/Bad Calling Times for the 2 Long Distance Trains/1 which only runs Three Days a Week


----------



## west point (Dec 31, 2016)

Second San Antonia. Terrible. Only seating space for about 25 persons. On a cold dreary night waiting for a late #2 to arrive and #22 to originate have seen over 100 stuffed into that small waiting room with others standing outside. Platforms are lighted by very dim light fixtures + missing bulbs in many fixtures. No place to eat close by and the two vending machines often sell out. Insufficient bathrooms. If someone can note any improvements will retract ? ? ?

Of all higher volume passenger stations absolutely the worst. Makes Atlanta appear as a Taj Mahal.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 31, 2016)

Don't know how it is inside but just stepping off the TE for a few minutes in Texarkana was enough for me...creepy!



20150731_214124x by John, on Flickr


----------



## zepherdude (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow Texarkana looks really ruff.


----------



## Jtbarton (Dec 31, 2016)

My vote goes to Cincinnati, located in some weird museum, and a bad neighborhood. 3 day a week trains arriving at 1am and 3am.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2016)

zepherdude said:


> Wow Texarkana looks really ruff.


Half of the Station is a Prison! The Amtrak "Station" is a small waiting room on the North end of the Station.
The Prison end is of the Station is in Texas and the rest is in Arkansas (the Waiting Room end)!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 1, 2017)

My worst was Topeka, KS, next worst Lawrence KS. Both are located in the "bad part of town", the train calls in the middle of the night, and there is no way to or from the station except by private vehicle. We always got picked up or dropped off by family, and I never even saw a single taxi at either station. At Topeka, they had a station, but it was locked up -- there was no place to go inside. I've been to several stations that were just a platform, but if it's in a smaller town like Winnemucca NV or Chemult OR (my home station), at least you don't feel unsafe. In Topeka, you did not want to hang around till the train got there.

My favorites have always been:

1. Los Angeles CA

2. Baltimore MD

3. Portland OR

Reasons: It's pretty easy to find your way around each station, and very easy to get to and from by public transit. Los Angeles comes in first because of the walkable neighborhood with food and lodging in easy walking distance. Portland and Baltimore are both walkable -- as long as you know which direction to walk. Baltimore has that wonderful free Circulator bus line going right by, and down to the harbor, past lots of food and lodging.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2017)

San Diego CA is good, they have the trolley system and it's only a short walk to the USS Midway.

Harpers Ferry WV is right in the middle of things too.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 1, 2017)

Peachtree Station in Atlanta is strange. Not bad, just strange. For a major city it has almost no parking and no real connection to mass transit. Union Station in DC is pretty nice, except at the track level, which is left over from the 1920s.


----------



## GaSteve (Jan 1, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> Peachtree Station in Atlanta is strange. Not bad, just strange. For a major city it has almost no parking and no real connection to mass transit. Union Station in DC is pretty nice, except at the track level, which is left over from the 1920s.


Agree about Atlanta. Not bad, just strange.

Birmingham, AL, is on the bad list. Basically the basement of the old station with the top chopped off. There will, however, be a new station coming on line later this year which will be much nicer.

My nominee for the best group are stations along the Crescent route in Mississippi. They are all nicely restored and maintained as well as Slidell, LA. And New Orleans UPT is also pretty nice.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 1, 2017)

If I remember correctly, I believe Salt Lake City is just a "portable" building and not even in the ground. It did seem a bit far from the city (or at least far away from my family's house). It's hard to tell from the neighborhood because they have close to if not graveyard shift service (the westbound arrival is supposed to be around 11pm but when I last rode it the CZ didn't get in until well after 1am/around 1:30am.

I think Pittsburgh is centrally located but it is just a building and little if any amenities. Normal AU lingo for that is "Amshack".

I would say New York Penn Station and Chicago Union Station are centrally located (Penn Station is pretty close to Madison Square Garden and Union Station is within walking distance of the Willis (formerly Sears) Tower and have a lot of things inside to do but they're way busier (the only time it would bother me if I had to wait in a long line). Washington isn't really centrally located (although the Metro Red Line can get you quickly to the major attractions) but it looks like there's a mini mall with a lot of shops and restaurants attached to it and that's where the main ticket line is. Philly 30th Street is also a bit west of the main city attractions (again MFL line works well) and has a good number of places to eat. To me, if you have to wait a long time in the station you'd rather not wait in an Amshack with a poor selection of food (or none at all, does SLC have any?)


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 1, 2017)

GaSteve said:


> My nominee for the best group are stations along the Crescent route in Mississippi. They are all nicely restored and maintained as well as Slidell, LA. And New Orleans UPT is also pretty nice.


HBG was a very nice little station with plenty of parking. Meridian looked nice from the train. One place I thought, "I'm really going to have to come back and visit some day." is Toccoa, GA.


----------



## PVD (Jan 1, 2017)

Mostly agree about Atlanta, but the bus that connects to the subway (or continues all the way downtown if you don't want to switch) is right across the street. And more passenger pickup parking is available up behind the church out the side on the other side of the street. Nice to have things people want and then keep them secret by having tiny signs no one can see. Also, sitting on the mains and having no bridge to the other side means potentially crossing the tracks to go up/down.


----------



## peconicstation (Jan 1, 2017)

For the best:

Boston South Station (the most civilized of Amtraks big city stations)

New London

Washington Union

Ken


----------



## PVD (Jan 1, 2017)

The renewed Denver is pretty nice.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 1, 2017)

The Ft. Worth TX station is nice-for about an hour. After that the bench seats grow uncomfortable and the lack of anything to do in the immediate area of the station becomes painfully obvious. If I have more than that between the_* Eagle*_ and the _*Flyer*_, I head to the "annex" station a few blocks north, that being the Flying Saucer Draught Emporium.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Half of the Station is a Prison! The Amtrak "Station" is a small waiting room on the North end of the Station.
> 
> The Prison end is of the Station is in Texas and the rest is in Arkansas (the Waiting Room end)!


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Texarkana+Station/@33.4191032,-94.0450852,18.5z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x8085297396fc0857:0x3e2e5193779cd57c!8m2!3d33.4199042!4d-94.0429578


----------



## neroden (Jan 1, 2017)

There are a lot of horrifyingly terrible stations in Texas. Taylor, McGregor, and Cleburne all have terrifyingly substandard platforms, although some of them have OK waiting rooms. Malvern, AR is another failure-of-platform. It was an eye-opener for me to ride the Texas Eagle, because the routes I'd ridden before all had proper platforms.

Haven't seen them personally, but Alpine and Sanderson are awful too.

Sanderson is probably the worst in the system. Beaumont used to be worse but they finally replaced the platform.

Houston is probably the worst station which is located in a top-10 metropolis.

There are also a number of appalling SEPTA stations on the Northeast Corridor -- asphalt patches at the side of the tracks, with grade crossings to board trains running on the inside tracks -- though SEPTA is slightly outside the bounds of the question. Most of these are being upgraded to real platforms as SEPTA gets money.

Best? Honestly most of them are pretty nice.

Denver is probably the nicest one I've been to.

Of the ones I've gotten on or off at... St Paul, LA, Philadelphia, Boston, Syracuse (my home station), Utica, Albuquerque, San Diego, Worcester MA, New Rochelle, all very nice.

...Salt Lake City is an oddity. Amtrak is in a temporary building which is a bit of a shack, but it's located on the corner of a very nice open-air intermodal facility. And the *platform* is all spiffy and nice. So on the whole Salt Lake is a very nice station, though the Amtrak building is the shabby end of it.

Kansas City is nice except for the *extremely* long walk from the ticket office to the platform.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been to 6 Amtrak stations.
In Iowa:
*Burlington* - Apparently they started renovating the station back in 1995 or so. When I was there in 2014 they still had a long way to go and the Men's bathroom was a porta-potty out in front of the station. But the station still had up it's Train Information from 1993 showing 2 trains that are no longer, the Pioneer and the Desert Wind. (photos below)
*Osceola* - The one time I was there in 2010 it was staffed, but hasn't been now for a couple of years. They did however pave the parking area about 2 years ago. The station is only open when the CZ is there.(no photos)
*Ottumwa* - Ottumwa is staffed and the upstairs part of the building is the Wapelo County Historical museum: Tuesday – Friday 10:00am – 4:00pm. Saturday – Noon – 4:00pm. Admission $5 for adults, $1 for children.

In Colorado:

*Grand Junction* - On my first Amtrak ride (2010) I boarded in Osceola and rode to Grand Junction for a family reunion in Hotchkiss. The station seemed functional but had clearly seen better days.

In California;

*Sacramento* - I was first there in 2014 and a full blown restoration was in progress. I was there this last October and they were in the finishing stages of the job. I posted photos of both visits.

SAC is downtown so there is public transportation (bus and light rail), taxis, nearby hotels and motels, restaurants, a railroad museum and more.

In Oregon:

*Eugene* - In 2014 I caught the Coast Starlight at SAC and went to Eugene to visit my sister. Eugene has a nice station and is near restaurants and other amenities and attractions.








Burlington


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2017)

Ottumwa


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2017)

Neroden: FYI, Alpine now has a Nice new Platform but it isn't long enough so two spots, still have to be made for the Crew Change/Sunset Sleepers and the Coaches/Eagle Sleeper.

The Unstaffed, Historic Station is undergoing renovation. (Nice Mural inside the Station)

The Three Times a week Sunsets still block the two downtown crossings during the stops,but Alpine is so laid back no-one seems to mind.


----------



## zepherdude (Jan 1, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Neroden: FYI, Alpine now has a Nice new Platform but it isn't long enough so two spots, still have to be madeIn Alpine for the Crew Change/Sunset Sleepers and the Coaches/Eagle Sleeper.
> 
> The Unstaffed, Historic Station is undergoing renovation. (Nice Mural inside the Station)
> 
> The Three Times a week Sunsets still block the two downtown crossings during the stops,but Alpine is so laid back no-one seems to mind.


I been to Alpine and I am sure no one minds the Sunset blocking the streets! In Alpine its a big issue when the train stops! I like the town and its a cool little town.


----------



## Chey (Jan 1, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> GaSteve said:
> 
> 
> > My nominee for the best group are stations along the Crescent route in Mississippi. They are all nicely restored and maintained as well as Slidell, LA. And New Orleans UPT is also pretty nice.
> ...


I noticed the little stations in MS (and Slidell LA) looked fresh and attractive. well-maintained. I don't know if it translates to more business but I hope so.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2017)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I would say New York Penn Station ... (is) centrally located (Penn Station is *pretty close* to Madison Square Garden ...)


Have you even been to NYP? :huh: MSG is built *ABOVE* NYP!
You can't get much closer than that!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 1, 2017)

Peachtree Station in Atlanta was built circa 1910 as a convenience stop for residents on the northern fringe of civilization at the time. It was never meant to replace Terminal Station downtown, but that's exactly what happened in 1970.

The NCDOT stations are nice, except Charlotte. I think Greensboro is the best at present. New station in Raleigh opens in about 12 months.


----------



## Palmland (Jan 1, 2017)

Can't believe someone voted Cincinnati as the worst. It's one of my top 5. Granted train times are terrible but the station is magnificent and the museum is great. Ohioans must think so too as they voted to pass a $200 million bond issue to renovate the station - primarily structural /wiring/HVAC issues of a 90 year old building that used cutting edge technology of steel reinforced concrete when built. Station was beautifully restored cosmetically a dozen or so years ago. Renovation is underway now and is not open to the public, other than Amtrak, for the duration. A guided tour of the station and its former offices and dining areas is truly amazing. And a visit to Tower A is a must for railfans.

I would agree that LAUPT and 30th st. rank as the top two. Washington is good too but too much retail at the expense of space for travelers. I also like New Orleans as a 'modern' station with three different Amtrak routes and good local transit. But it could use a good overhaul and better amenities. On my visit in 2016 it appeared the station tracks were being extensively upgraded. No doubt to make it ready for the extension of CONO east!


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 1, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Peachtree Station in Atlanta was built circa 1910 as a convenience stop for residents on the northern fringe of civilization at the time. It was never meant to replace Terminal Station downtown, but that's exactly what happened in 1970.


The facility itself is more than adequate to service a whole *TWO* trains per day. And in 1970, before MARTA, not such a bad choice. @PVD has pointed out that some of my initial impressions about parking and lack of connections were actually not accurate. Checking Google Maps, one should be able to get from ATL (Peachtree) to ATL (Hartsfield) in about 40 minutes by bus & metro. This is less time than it takes to get between, say WAS and Dulles, and about the same as JFK to Penn Station.

I may start a thread on best and worst stations for making intermodal connections.


----------



## PVD (Jan 1, 2017)

The only snag for travel to Hartsfield from Peachtree is the need to take the bus to the subway. My hotel had a shuttle pick me up so I didn't take the bus downtown anyway. When I was there in October I took MARTA from my hotel to the airport to meet my sister and brother in law who were arriving and renting a car, and it was a pretty decent trip and the station at the airport was not inconvenient. Still have a few rides on my "Breeze" Card

Not having a station track and sitting on the main is a bit of a problem, but not the end of the world.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 1, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> Peachtree Station in Atlanta is strange. Not bad, just strange. For a major city it has almost no parking and no real connection to mass transit. Union Station in DC is pretty nice, except at the track level, which is left over from the 1920s.


Not bad?

Large numbers of people. Small station. No redcaps.

Single tiny elevator or one long stairway.

No food available.

No room for dropoff or for taxis.

Can't get to platform until everyone has come up via the tiny elevator or long stairway and all the baggage is delivered (via the elevator). That means a crowd blocking those exiting.

No crowd control by staff. Too few staff as only one train in each direction.

Sleeper passengers have the longest walk.

Bus stops not covered. No info on which bus takes you where. (one bus in each direction)


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 1, 2017)

In NC, Charlotte is bad but is supposed to be replaced by a new facility downtown. Looking forward to that and the new Raleigh station a year from now.

The one station here in NC that I'm disappointed in is Salisbury. It is a grand station that was sold and is rented for private "events" now. The actual Amtrak waiting room is a small room on the north end. That's an insult.

jb


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 1, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> In NC, Charlotte is bad but is supposed to be replaced by a new facility downtown. Looking forward to that and the new Raleigh station a year from now.


When the new station goes into service will it connect to LYNX?


----------



## Maglev (Jan 1, 2017)

My two closest stations are Fairhaven Transportation Center in Bellingham (BEL) and Skagit Station in Mount Vernon (MVW). But neither of them are convenient to access from Orcas Island--the ferry times do not connect with the trains for me to drive to MVW, and I would have to find a friend with a boat willing to get me to the public boat ramp next to BEL.

Both stations offer local transit, but I would need to transfer buses twice to get from MVW to the Washington State Ferry terminal in Anacortes. There is very limited parking at MVW, but good parking at BEL, which is also an intercity bus station and the Alaska State Ferry terminal.

Also, the southbound _Cascade_ does not connect with the _ Coast Starlight._

Seattle King Street Station gets my vote for strangest signage:


----------



## Manny T (Jan 1, 2017)

INDIANAPOLIS IN is the WORST Amtrak station.

Paired with Greyhound it is open 24/7. Given the absence of social services in IN (thank you Hoosiers + Mike Pence) it is a major facility for the homeless and destitute who camp out there, occupy all the seats, sleep on the floor, over-utilize the facilities and park their possessions wherever. There is no place to sit while you wait for a train, and to access the tracks you have to step over people sleeping on the floor.

Nice one Amtrak.

Read some reviews on Yelp. https://www.yelp.com/biz/amtrak-indianapolis?q=station


----------



## eblkheart (Jan 1, 2017)

I've always loved Denver. Perhaps I am local. But what they did to it, wow. Really nice.


----------



## BCL (Jan 1, 2017)

A lot of the stations along the Capitol Corridor route are fairly spartan. Perhaps a small parking lot, shelter, and platform, but not much else. Many are in locations dictated by the tracks, but that's not a serious issue when most are using these stations for commuting. I guess that's not like the ones I've seen that look like concrete bunkers. Malvern, PA was like that. I think it's mostly a SEPTA station, but Keystone stops there too.

A lot of the stations I use may be in strange locations, but access to public transportation can be a plus. I use a couple of stations that are located below an overpass. The Great America (Santa Clara, CA) is located near a couple of VTA light rail stations and is within walking distance of Levi's Stadium. The only true intermodal station around here is Richmond, CA. The location is actually pretty close to several destinations, but the neighborhood is pretty unsavory. However, it's a convenient way to transfer to BART. The Oakland Coliseum station has a moderate walk to BART.


----------



## PVD (Jan 1, 2017)

There are a few major factors worth exploring in terms of how stations fit in.. Which stations are Amtrak owned vs which stations are owned or controlled by someone else? The once a day in each direction or less (like the three day a weeks) vs the stations that serve more than one train, and the intermodals, with connections to buses or other local transit. A station like Denver went from a dreary once a day in each direction station to a "destination", would that have happened if not for the light rail traffic, the commuter rail, and now the bus connections? Amtrak passengers certainly benefit, but it wasn't going to happen without the other pieces.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 2, 2017)

Several stations are nice but I was really impressed with Kansas City. It's such a large beautiful building. Too bad the SWC comes through at hours that I would be less likely to get off and wander around for a few minutes.

San Diego is just a long stone throw from the harbor. Gorgeous setting.

LA is nice as well. I enjoy looking for it in movie scenes.

Not sure how bad Palm Springs is but the location doesn't seem to be the best--miles outside of town. Maybe that is the best possible location as it seems as if the train does not actually run through the town. I just wouldn't want to get off a train there at 2 AM or have to be there at 1230 AM to catch it going east.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 2, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> John Bobinyec said:
> 
> 
> > In NC, Charlotte is bad but is supposed to be replaced by a new facility downtown. Looking forward to that and the new Raleigh station a year from now.
> ...


You're talking about Charlotte, and I don't believe it will.

jb


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 2, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Not bad?
> 
> Large numbers of people. Small station. No redcaps.
> 
> ...


I think we may need to define "bad". To me it would not mean "inadequate", but rather "dilapidated", "dangerous", "dirty", etc. The reason I first mentioned ATL was that it seemed inadequate for such a large city, is oddly perched on a too-small spot above the tracks and should but doesn't have a direct connection to the MARTA. All of this qualifies ATL as inadequate, which may or may not be the same as "bad".


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2017)

Me_little_me captured the inadequacies of Peachtree Station very well. Imagine what it was like when Southern used to run steam excursions there and boarded 900 people.

Don't hold your breath on the new station for Charlotte... delayed indefinitely. Assuming it's built in 2025 or thereabouts, it will be on the site of the pre-1964 Southern passenger station... about a seven-block walk to LYNX, although I'm sure there will be bus service.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2017)

Manny T said:


> INDIANAPOLIS IN is the WORST Amtrak station.
> 
> Paired with Greyhound it is open 24/7. Given the absence of social services in IN (thank you Hoosiers + Mike Pence) it is a major facility for the homeless and destitute who camp out there, occupy all the seats, sleep on the floor, over-utilize the facilities and park their possessions wherever. There is no place to sit while you wait for a train, and to access the tracks you have to step over people sleeping on the floor.
> 
> Nice one Amtrak.


Does Amtrak own the station and all of that is something Amtrak has any control over??

Or is it like most stations Amtrak trains stop at, and the station is owned by another entity.


----------



## neroden (Jan 2, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Me_little_me captured the inadequacies of Peachtree Station very well. Imagine what it was like when Southern used to run steam excursions there and boarded 900 people.
> 
> Don't hold your breath on the new station for Charlotte... delayed indefinitely. Assuming it's built in 2025 or thereabouts, it will be on the site of the pre-1964 Southern passenger station... about a seven-block walk to LYNX, although I'm sure there will be bus service.


In Charlotte, the streetcar (CityLynx Gold Line) will be running between the Lynx Blue Line station and the new Amtrak station location.
Years before the new Amtrak station actually gets built. The streetcar extension is funded and under construction, unlike the Amtrak station.


----------



## Palmland (Jan 2, 2017)

I would think it would be far cheaper (and therefore likely to happen sooner) to fix up the current Charlotte station and extend the light rail to it. For me, the lack of connectivity to the downtown area is its biggest drawback.

It's 1960's 'modern' and in need of upgrade but the bones aren't bad. Multiple station tracks, a large lobby/ticket area, passageways under tracks to the platforms and plenty of room for other amenities or retail space in adjoining buildings. It also has good parking space (needs repaving). The area is mostly commercial warehouses but not terrible.

And I wonder what NS will do with the yard across the mainline from the station. It appeared to me that it was mostly intermodal and I assume they will move to their new facility near the airport. Any updates on that? If it was vacated, that would be a good servicing yard for the Piedmonts.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2017)

neroden said:


> In Charlotte, the streetcar (CityLynx Gold Line) will be running between the Lynx Blue Line station and the new Amtrak station location.
> 
> Years before the new Amtrak station actually gets built. The streetcar extension is funded and under construction, unlike the Amtrak station.


Well, that's the theory. Phase II of the Gold line (which passes by the future Amtrak site) is supposed to be in operation by August 2020. It's funded and a contract has been signed, but construction hasn't actually started yet. My guess is that they won't make the schedule -- but with no progress in sight on the Amtrak station, your point is well taken.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 2, 2017)

Palmland said:


> I would think it would be far cheaper (and therefore likely to happen sooner) to fix up the current Charlotte station and extend the light rail to it. For me, the lack of connectivity to the downtown area is its biggest drawback.
> 
> It's 1960's 'modern' and in need of upgrade but the bones aren't bad. Multiple station tracks, a large lobby/ticket area, passageways under tracks to the platforms and plenty of room for other amenities or retail space in adjoining buildings. It also has good parking space (needs repaving). The area is mostly commercial warehouses but not terrible.
> 
> And I wonder what NS will do with the yard across the mainline from the station. It appeared to me that it was mostly intermodal and I assume they will move to their new facility near the airport. Any updates on that? If it was vacated, that would be a good servicing yard for the Piedmonts.


Too late. NS intermodal moved down near the airport. The Lynx Blue Line has been extended up to the university and at the location of the current Amtrak station, the line sits where the NS intermodal facility used to be - which is on the opposite side of the yard from the station. A bit north of the Amtrak station, the Lynx line goes up and over the NS mainline, like a roller coaster. Just after the Lynx comes back down to the west side of the NS mainline, there is a Lynx station stop. There is talk of putting an Amtrak stop there in order to provide connectivity, but nothing firm.

jb


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 2, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Peachtree Station in Atlanta was built circa 1910 as a convenience stop for residents on the northern fringe of civilization at the time. It was never meant to replace Terminal Station downtown, but that's exactly what happened in 1970.


Amazing that this station is sufficient for rail traffic when Atlanta's Airport is one of the busiest in the world with over 100 Million passengers a year.


----------



## A Voice (Jan 2, 2017)

NS VIA Fan said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Peachtree Station in Atlanta was built circa 1910 as a convenience stop for residents on the northern fringe of civilization at the time. It was never meant to replace Terminal Station downtown, but that's exactly what happened in 1970.
> ...


Atlanta's airport serves more than two flights a day.....


----------



## Palmland (Jan 2, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> Palmland said:
> 
> 
> > I would think it would be far cheaper (and therefore likely to happen sooner) to fix up the current Charlotte station and extend the light rail to it. For me, the lack of connectivity to the downtown area is its biggest drawback.
> ...





John Bobinyec said:


> Palmland said:
> 
> 
> > I would think it would be far cheaper (and therefore likely to happen sooner) to fix up the current Charlotte station and extend the light rail to it. For me, the lack of connectivity to the downtown area is its biggest drawback.
> ...


Interesting- thanks for the update. Would a walkway / overpass work (like Sacramento) to the new station?


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 2, 2017)

NS VIA Fan said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Peachtree Station in Atlanta was built circa 1910 as a convenience stop for residents on the northern fringe of civilization at the time. It was never meant to replace Terminal Station downtown, but that's exactly what happened in 1970.
> ...


My mind goes to European airports, like Fiumicino and Schiphol as well as both Narita and Haneda in Japan that have major rail terminals attached to the airport. The only two I can think of in the US are BWI and EWR. Several are connected to light metro rail systems but very few have Amtrak or commuter terminals.


----------



## afigg (Jan 2, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > In Charlotte, the streetcar (CityLynx Gold Line) will be running between the Lynx Blue Line station and the new Amtrak station location.
> ...


NC DOT received a $25 million TIGER grant for the Charlotte Gateway station. So the state has a pot of federal funding to combine with state funds towards building the new station. A quick search turned up a city website for the Gateway station project and a link to a November, 2016 21 page public presentation for the proposed design of the new station.

The schedule in the November, 2016 presentation projects building track and signal infrastructure as phase 1 from 2018-2021 and TBD for building the station and transportation connections as phase 2. If the street car line is completed by late 2020, the Gateway project will likely be built out sometime after that. What concerns me about the viewgraphs is the emphasis on building an "iconic" station and on retail & civic use. That's all fine in principle, but the politicians and all the various public committees can lose sight of the goal of building a train station which is easy for people to access and transfer (with luggage in tow) between the trains and local transit options.


----------



## afigg (Jan 2, 2017)

KmH said:


> Manny T said:
> 
> 
> > INDIANAPOLIS IN is the WORST Amtrak station.
> ...


Easy enough to look up the ownership of the station, platforms, and any parking facilities at the Great American Stations website. Page for the IND station shows that the City of Indianapolis owns the station and platforms. The picture on the website for IND of the "station" showing the van and Greyhound may tell one all they really need to know about the IND station.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 2, 2017)

afigg said:


> xyzzy said:
> 
> 
> > neroden said:
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken, the money for the Charlotte station was diverted to either double tracking projects now underway or to the Raleigh station.

The problem that precipitated the diversion of funds was the question of what to do with the NS-CSX crossing south of the Amtrak station. The original, super expensive, proposal was to depress the CSX in a trench so that it ran underneath the NS. Besides the expense factor, I don't think CSX was too happy with taking that line out of service for an extended period of time. So back to the drawing board that project went. In the meantime, the TIGER funds had expiration dates, so the money was diverted to ongoing projects.

jb

jb


----------



## afigg (Jan 2, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > NC DOT received a $25 million TIGER grant for the Charlotte Gateway station. So the state has a pot of federal funding to combine with state funds towards building the new station. A quick search turned up a city website for the Gateway station project and a link to a November, 2016 21 page public presentation for the proposed design of the new station.
> ...


You are thinking of the 2010 ARRA grants which were reallocated and shuffled around. The $25 million is from a FY2015 TIGER grant award which is specifically for the Charlotte Gateway station. Whether the $25 million is enough to get NC and the city to stay on course to building the new station with matching state and local funds, we will find out over the next several years.


----------



## alang (Jan 2, 2017)

Best stations I have been to include:

1. Glenwood Springs, CO ...we love the view.

2. Grand Junction, CO ...we always have Ice Cream!

3. Union Station, Denver, CO ...the renovation was worth the wait and the Amshack across the street.

Same route but still each one a great stop and station.


----------



## west point (Jan 2, 2017)

The CSX-NS grade crossing in Charlotte may be a moot problem with CSX diverting most traffic away with the downgrading of the Clinchfield subdivision ?


----------



## seat38a (Jan 2, 2017)

My vote for the best would be LA Union Station. Its a station with a Metropolitan Lounge, places to eat inside the station, a BAR!!!, and the best of all, NO KINDERGARTEN walk boarding process. Plus the easy connection to the ever expanding Metro Rail system plus Metrolink trains without having to leave the main station building. Once the regional connector comes on line, one will only have to walk to track 1 and catch the whatever new letter designation they are going to give the trains to Santa Monica without having to do the Red/Purple to 7th and Metro. San Diego only makes number 2 due to the line up outside boarding process they have for all Amtrak trains.


----------



## neroden (Jan 2, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> The problem that precipitated the diversion of funds was the question of what to do with the NS-CSX crossing south of the Amtrak station. The original, super expensive, proposal was to depress the CSX in a trench so that it ran underneath the NS. Besides the expense factor, I don't think CSX was too happy with taking that line out of service for an extended period of time. So back to the drawing board that project went. In the meantime, the TIGER funds had expiration dates, so the money was diverted to ongoing projects.


Nah, CSX was happy to get a grade separation for free. The problem was the Archer Daniels Midland mill which is located *right in the middle of the crossing*. The original plan was to move it, but according to public documents, ADM absolutely refused to move, flat out refused, and threatened to fight any eminent domain proceedings. There seems to be no way to do a grade separation while retaining all existing rail service to ADM. They were trying to come up with one, but time ran out for the ARRA money while they were trying.
The problem is not as bad as it used to be because traffic has declined substantially on the CSX line since the original plans were made, so it may be possible to do nothing and leave the grade crossing. I believe this is the new plan.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 3, 2017)

afigg said:


> NC DOT received a $25 million TIGER grant for the Charlotte Gateway station. So the state has a pot of federal funding to combine with state funds towards building the new station. A quick search turned up a city website for the Gateway station project and a link to a November, 2016 21 page public presentation for the proposed design of the new station.
> 
> The schedule in the November, 2016 presentation projects building track and signal infrastructure as phase 1 from 2018-2021 and TBD for building the station and transportation connections as phase 2...


Flashy charts, but the truth of the matter is that they still don't know where construction funding will come from. No private developer has stepped up. Project cost is likely to be in the $100-200 million range. Charlotte's budget is stressed by the LYNX construction, NCDOT doesn't have the money, and $25M from TIGER is nowhere near enough. My guess is 2025-2030 before it opens. And if John Bobinyec is prophetic that an additional station will be built for access to the northeast extension of the LYNX Blue line -- sounds to me like frustration on the part of NCDOT -- the impetus for the Gateway station could be undercut.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 3, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > NC DOT received a $25 million TIGER grant for the Charlotte Gateway station. So the state has a pot of federal funding to combine with state funds towards building the new station. A quick search turned up a city website for the Gateway station project and a link to a November, 2016 21 page public presentation for the proposed design of the new station.
> ...


I don't think anyone is talking about a new station up at the university Lynx stop - probably just a platform.

jb


----------



## Uncle Dick (Jan 3, 2017)

Based on my limited experience...

Best:

1) LAUS (LAX) - for all the reasons already mentioned

2) Flagstaff (FLG) - Great location right in the middle of a lively downtown. SWC arrival/departure times are pretty good for weekend trips to and from LA.

3) Bakersfield (BFD) - A bit of a dark horse, but the station building is modern and spacious and conveniently located next to the convention center. Hassle-free bus transfers. Food is nearby but could be closer.

Worst:

1) Stockton (SKN) - Located deep in the ghetto. Bus transfer point is too close to platform, resulting in overcrowding and confusion. Security bars everywhere ruin an otherwise aesthetically pleasing historic station.

2) Williams Junction (WMJ) - Terrible location for the historic rail gateway to the Grand Canyon. Should be co-located with the Grand Canyon Railway (although I understand why this can't happen).


----------



## Manny T (Jan 3, 2017)

afigg said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Manny T said:
> ...


Thank you KmH and afigg for your posts. Imo lack of ownership doesn't absolve Amtrak of responsibility. As lessee of the facilities, Amtrak must have some say in its operation and state of maintenance and could certainly make itself heard on the issues of passenger comfort, safety and convenience--if it wanted to. Even if it means creating a separate waiting area for Amtrak ticketed passengers only, Amtrak could improve the experience for its PAX who are forced to use this sub-standard facility.


----------



## railiner (Jan 3, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > xyzzy said:
> ...


How about the Philadelphia airport?Not Amtrak, but SEPTA's regional rail station is right in the terminal--no need for a connecting shuttle or light rail ride like Baltimore and Newark require...


----------



## Don Newcomb (Jan 3, 2017)

railiner said:


> How about the Philadelphia airport?
> 
> Not Amtrak, but SEPTA's regional rail station is right in the terminal--no need for a connecting shuttle or light rail ride like Baltimore and Newark require...


I've never flown through Philadelphia and was not aware of the rail station.

I'd suppose there could be four classes:

1) Amtrak station at airport. (e.g. BWI)

2) Commuter rail at airport. (Philly)

3) Metro light rail connection at airport (e.g. JFK, DCA)

4) No rail at airport. (e.g. MSY. IAD)


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 3, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> I don't think anyone is talking about a new station up at the university Lynx stop - probably just a platform.


I wonder if NCDOT stored the shed and later the temporary station that it used in Durham.


----------



## BCL (Jan 3, 2017)

Manny T said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


I wouldn't call Amtrak a lessee. As far as I understand it, Amtrak doesn't pay to use stations that it doesn't own. They can make all the requests to a station owner they want, but what leverage do they truly have with an entity that may consider it a low priority?

About the only thing I think Amtrak might be able to do is provide Amtrak Police.


----------



## AlamoWye (Jan 3, 2017)

Maybe not the worst, but the Austin, Texas station is so hidden that unless you take Amtrak or own one of the super-expensive condos nearby, it is invisible. Most people in Austin would be hard-pressed to tell you where in the world it is, even though it is almost downtown.

And even though it has good parking, no bus connections are nearby so you must call a taxi or a friend (no Uber in Austin).


----------



## Joeker (Jan 3, 2017)

What no mention of Buffalo NY as the worst Amtrak station?

Its dark dingy under a highway with the a leaky roof and no amenities.


----------



## Manny T (Jan 3, 2017)

BCL, it seems unlikely to me that Amtrak would not pay rent to occupy and utilize space in Union Station in Indy. The station is owned by the city and managed by Browning Investments. A recent article on the status of the station reported the rental situation this way:

"In the ensuing years, the structure, still owned by the city but managed by Indy mainstay Browning Investments, has filled up with a grab bag of tenants. The Greyhound bus terminal. Amtrak. Offices for groups ranging from Music for All to the Japan-America Society. “It’s pretty much all rented,” says Browning property manager Kristy Carter. “We have only a small vacancy.”

You can read the report at http://www.indianapolismonthly.com/city-buzz/who-killed-union-station/with the title Who Killed Union Station?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2017)

Alamo Wye: you are correct about the Austin Station (UP owned) being "Hidden" and hard to get to/from.

But since Lyft and Uber left in a snit after losing the referendum here,there are now Six so called "Ride Share" companies operating along with Four Taxi Companies.

Taxis do meet the two Daily Eagles and are easy to call, as are the Ride Share Companies.

Capitol Metro, our Bus and Commuter Rail Operator ( the Red Line) is a joke, it's poorly run, a money pit and very under used due to inconvienent routes and schedules.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 3, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > How about the Philadelphia airport?
> ...


The BWI Amtrak station is not at the airport, it's a 10 minute shuttle bus ride. If you want to pick up a rental car, you have to ride the shuttle bus to the airport terminal, and then ride another shuttle bus to the rental car center, even though the rental car center is fairly close to the train station.


----------



## BCL (Jan 3, 2017)

Manny T said:


> BCL, it seems unlikely to me that Amtrak would not pay rent to occupy and utilize space in Union Station in Indy. The station is owned by the city and managed by Browning Investments. A recent article on the status of the station reported the rental situation this way:
> 
> "In the ensuing years[/size],[/size] the structure, still owned by the city but managed by Indy mainstay Browning Investments, has filled up with a grab bag of tenants. The Greyhound bus terminal. Amtrak. Offices for groups ranging from Music for All to the Japan-America Society. [/size]“It’s pretty much all rented,” says Browning property manager Kristy Carter. “We have only a small vacancy.”[/size]
> 
> You can read the report at [/size]http://www.indianapolismonthly.com/city-buzz/who-killed-union-station/with the title Who Killed Union Station?


The station building seems to be rented out by many businesses. Most aren't transportation related. I'd think Greyhound is probably paying, but I doubt Amtrak is. Getting a rent-free, maintenance provided facility seems to be Amtrak's MO One of the few places where I'd think Amtrak is a paying tenant is ironically enough their bus station in San Francisco. They were paying rent for a building next to the Ferry Building, and now they're paying to share Greyhound's building at the Temporary Transbay Terminal.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 3, 2017)

MARC Rider said:


> Don Newcomb said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Can't you go from Baltimore (proper) station to BWI airport via light rail?

jb


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 3, 2017)

Amtrak and Greyhound are in the same station facility in Indianapolis. It is in the old Railway Express Agency space on the other side of the tracks and across Illinois St from the station headhouse. They use one of the old Union Station platforms. What a lot people here would like to see happen is Amtrak relocated into the station proper.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 3, 2017)

Uncle Dick- I don't think WILLIAMS Junction is so bad at all. Granted, the shuttle arrangement and setting is somewhat unconventional, but it takes one to and from a comfy hotel lobby, sort of a staffed station. The eastbound Pre dawn departure I would say is a drawback. But starwatching at WILLIAMS Junction out in the ponderosa forest has much to say for it!


----------



## neroden (Jan 3, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Alamo Wye: you are correct about the Austin Station (UP owned) being "Hidden" and hard to get to/from.
> 
> But since Lyft and Uber left in a snit after losing the referendum here,there are now Six so called "Ride Share" companies operating along with Four Taxi Companies.
> 
> ...


When I was there I rode the Red Line to the end and back. It was curious: it was near-empty on my ride out, and then on my ride back it was super crowded and the trains going the other way were also super crowded. Then I figured it out: rush hour.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jan 4, 2017)

Manny T said:


> INDIANAPOLIS IN is the WORST Amtrak station.
> 
> Paired with Greyhound it is open 24/7. Given the absence of social services in IN (thank you Hoosiers + Mike Pence) it is a major facility for the homeless and destitute who camp out there, occupy all the seats, sleep on the floor, over-utilize the facilities and park their possessions wherever. There is no place to sit while you wait for a train, and to access the tracks you have to step over people sleeping on the floor.
> 
> ...





Manny T said:


> INDIANAPOLIS IN is the WORST Amtrak station.
> 
> Paired with Greyhound it is open 24/7. Given the absence of social services in IN (thank you Hoosiers + Mike Pence) it is a major facility for the homeless and destitute who camp out there, occupy all the seats, sleep on the floor, over-utilize the facilities and park their possessions wherever. There is no place to sit while you wait for a train, and to access the tracks you have to step over people sleeping on the floor.
> 
> ...


Dunno "worst", there's other stations a bit like that. I've missed most of them, thanks for the warning.

BUT -- Indianapolis came in second (after Lansing) for the fastest wireless in the whole USA, so stream and play while U wait. (MUCH better wireless speeds than , say San Jose)

Just trying to look on the upside


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 4, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Don Newcomb said:
> ...


Well, you can, but it involves changing light rail trains at Camden Yards or getting off at Mt Royal and walking.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd say Pittsburgh comes close to being a bad station because of the dark and gloomy entrance with concrete pillars. And despite being beautiful stations, I'd also vote for Seattle and Savannah because of the bad sound environment. The waiting areas are an acoustical nightmare, in my opinion. But I have sensitive ears...


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 4, 2017)

Our votes (based on ease of use, safety and visually beautiful)

Best:

Denver - gorgeous - easy to get to/from the airport, close to free shuttles in downtown, felt safe walking late at night

Philadelphia - when we found it, the connection to the transit was easy - and stunningly beautiful

Chicago - we love it... What can we say? Easy to get to - decent neighborhood... beautiful... and this is without seeing the improved Metro lounge.

Kansas City gets the beauty nod

and a small nod to our local station - San Jose - which has nice connections to everywhere (when Capitol Corridor runs) and does have a lovely mural

Can I say that Seattle is beautiful but for being in downtown everything seems far away and a pain to get to

Worst:

Stockton - the bus driver warned us about the station - very sketchy.

Sacramento has that 5 mile hike to the station

Portland - it's a shame because I love the staff there but OMG...do not make a wrong turn on the wrong street

I still want my husband to see Union Station in Washington DC.... it's been decades since I've seen it... I was there when it was recently renovated and loved how beautiful it was but the Amtrak area was buried in the basement - hope they've improved that.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jan 5, 2017)

Now that I think about it, I guess I like all the *Union Stations* best. Chicago, DC, San Diego, Los Angeles, Kansas City. They are all very beautiful. And of course *Grand Central Terminal* in NYC. What a magnificent building.


----------



## railiner (Jan 5, 2017)

Woodcut60 said:


> And of course *Grand Central Terminal* in NYC. What a magnificent building.


Too bad Amtrak moved out of there in 1991...


----------



## NETrainfan (Jan 6, 2017)

The best for us so far: LA Union Station- helpful Amtrak workers, comfortable big lounge area with patio, good connections.

Washington Union Station- great location with hotels nearby, good taxi and bus lines with helpful staff, beautiful station.

Lamy, NM- Yup- tiny station with a good connecting van to Santa Fe. No hassle stop for us.

The most problematic for us so far: NYPenn- Too busy, crowded lounges, staff not helpful sometimes,

(man sleeping on floor one time with people almost stepping on him, police all around not doing anything for him.)

Ventura, CA- not very traveler friendly

Mystic, CT- closed too much


----------



## neroden (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll be a contrarian and point out that Amtrak absolutely could co-locate with Grand Canyon Railway given enough money. All that's necessary is the restoration of the Crookton-Ash Fork line for passenger trains -- about ten miles. You can still see where the roadbed is.


----------



## tricia (Jan 6, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> HBG was a very nice little station with plenty of parking. Meridian looked nice from the train. One place I thought, "I'm really going to have to come back and visit some day." is Toccoa, GA.


I sometimes use Toccoa. There's not much of a "there" there--haven't found anyplace to have breakfast getting off an early-AM train, for example. But it's a sweet little station, comfortable for waiting for the train. And Toccoa would be a fine jumping-off point for exploring the mountains of northwestern GA and western NC--the 2-hour drive from there to my home is gorgeous. Don't know about availability of rental cars there, but there is a small motel a few blocks from the train station.


----------



## Pooh2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Favorites are South Station, Kansas City, King Street Station.

Worst- San Antonio waiting room!


----------



## Nick Farr (Aug 15, 2021)

Salt Lake City is the worst, for being in a Major Metro and a major stop on the CZ. I believe the plan is for a better intermodal station but that's what it was last I remember it.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 15, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Salt Lake City is the worst, for being in a Major Metro and a major stop on the CZ. I believe the plan is for a better intermodal station but that's what it was last I remember it.
> 
> View attachment 23971



Omaha is another one on the route of the zephyr. What’s worse is that in both Salt Lake City and Omaha, the former grand stations are just a few feet away, now repurposed and used for other things. Same in Grand Junction too.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 15, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Salt Lake City is the worst, for being in a Major Metro and a major stop on the CZ. I believe the plan is for a better intermodal station but that's what it was last I remember it.


That's really beautiful! Now only if they would bulldoze that ugly building in front of the other ugly buildings blocking that view of the mountains.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 16, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Salt Lake City is the worst, for being in a Major Metro and a major stop on the CZ. I believe the plan is for a better intermodal station but that's what it was last I remember it.
> 
> View attachment 23971


Looks like the office on a used car lot in the bad part of town.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 17, 2021)

If we are including small town stations, one of my favorites is Kewanee, IL

Kewanee Amshak 2010



Kewanee station 2013


----------



## Sidney (Aug 17, 2021)

New York City went from worst to first with the opening of the Moynihan station. The lounge is by far the best in Amtrak's system.Los Angeles Union Station is up there,too. Historic and beautiful.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 17, 2021)

Sidney said:


> New York City went from worst to first with the opening of the Moynihan station. The lounge is by far the best in Amtrak's system.Los Angeles Union Station is up there,too. Historic and beautiful.



Depends on what you are looking for. Moynihan has less services than Penn. penn provides easy transfers to nj transit and LIRR and it has lots of food and drink options.


----------



## lordsigma (Aug 17, 2021)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. Moynihan has less services than Penn. penn provides easy transfers to nj transit and LIRR and it has lots of food and drink options.



Transferring to LIRR at Moynihan is pretty easy - latter should get addressed eventually as more opens in Moynihan -opening during Covid didn’t help with that.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Aug 17, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Salt Lake City is the worst, for being in a Major Metro and a major stop on the CZ. I believe the plan is for a better intermodal station but that's what it was last I remember it.
> 
> View attachment 23971


Amtrak does not use the UTA commuter rail station building? Why not?


----------



## Nick Farr (Aug 17, 2021)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Amtrak does not use the UTA commuter rail station building? Why not?



Amtrak was supposed to have its own permanent structure just to the south of the existing Intermodal hub and north of its existing temporary structure. However, according to this document it was cut for budget reasons.

There's talk of running a rail trench under downtown similar to what they did in Reno. UP is generally supportive of these as they do away with grade crossings. This would also make the Rio Grande depot an actual rail depot again.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> This would also make the Santa Fe depot an actual rail depot again.


"Santa Fe depot" in Salt Lake City? Santa Fe never came within hundreds of miles of Salt Lake City.

The article mentions the Rio Grande depot, which makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Nick Farr (Aug 17, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> "Santa Fe depot" in Salt Lake City? Santa Fe never came within hundreds of miles of Salt Lake City.



This reminds me of the time that I said Kansas City was one of the most beautiful stations on the CZ. (I forgot I was on the SWC)

Corrected. Thanks!


----------

